

Domains 'twithot.com' and 'tellything.com' available to good homes - danw

I'm cleaning out my spare domains and the above are no longer needed by me. If anyones building an app and you'd like either of these domains please email me at hello<i>iamdanw</i>com.
======
pclark
are you giving them away or selling them?

~~~
danw
Giving them away. <http://twithot.com> has gone to someone with an exising
twitter app that needs a better domain whilst tellything is too close to
expiring to transfer now

